# Black Diamond Rays New Arrival!



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Some new bds that just landed!










Enjoy the vid!!

YouTube - ‪Top Stingray BD Import 06162011‬‏


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow! Love the intense black! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Look at those spots!!! Awesome!!


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

doesn't even look like they're in water!


----------

